# DigitalFoto auf A4 ausdrucken... Qualität



## andyK (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine DigiCam geschenkt bekommen (Samsung Digimax 240) mit 2 MegaPixel, sprich einer maximalen Auflösung von 1200x1600 px und 72 dpi.

Nun drucke ich für gewöhnlich alles, was in hoher Qualität sein soll, mit mindestens 300 dpi. 

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fotos gemacht, die ich gerne im A4-Format drucken möchte.

Nun könnte ich ein neues Photoshop-Dokument im A4 Format und 300 dpi
erstellen, das Foto reinziehen, entsprechend stretchen und ausdrucken.
Nur beim Vergrößern leidet doch die Qualität. Da wird doch alles so pixelig.

Habt ihr Tipps, Hinweise oder der gleichen, wie ich die kleinen 72 dpi Bilder in 
richtig schöner Qualität in A4-Größe drucken kann?

MfG

Andy


----------



## Nicki (24. Januar 2004)

Also vielleicht bin ich da jetzt etwas falsch - wenn das so sein sollte, dann korrigiert mich bitte!

Ich habe kein Photoshop, aber normalerweise streched man das Bild nicht. Es müsset so eine Einstellung wie Seiteneinstellung oder Seitenansicht geben. Da kann man dann einstellen, wie groß das Bild gedruckt werden soll. So ist das zumindest bei Photoimpact. Ist ja klar, dass das Bild pixelig wird, wenn du das einfach größer ziehst, denn dadurch machst du ja die einzelnen Pixel größer.
Das denke ich zumindest zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Andy,
also 2 Megapixel sind auch nicht wirklich geeignet für scharfe A4-Ausdrucke. Versuch doch mal ein A4-Dokument mit 150 statt 300 DPI zu drucken, das müßte noch okay aussehen. Man hält ja so ein großes Foto nicht grad vor die Nasenspitze beim Betrachten 

Ansonsten kannst Du es mit dem Stretchen auf A4-300DPI probieren, wie Du es selbst schon beschrieben hast. Pixelig wird da eigentlich nichts, weil Photoshop das Foto ja interpoliert. Es wird einfach nur unscharf. Aber Du könntest auch noch ein wenig mit "Unscharf maskieren" nachschärfen. Wie stark sich die Unschärfe auf dem Ausdruck bemerkbar macht, hängt auch vom Motiv ab. 

Probier einfach mal ein paar Varianten aus, oft sieht das Ergebnis noch akzeptabel aus.


----------

